# Hello from Oklahoma!



## Lis (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi! I'm Melisa from Oklahoma. My husband and I are major Halloween fanatics and have a storage shed that houses only our Halloween stuff.....and it's out of room! We're in the process of moving, so I'm looking forward to the challenge of haunting our new yard. Gonna be soooo much fun.

Each year we host a Halloween party that has a theme. This year's theme is Zombie Summer Camp, complete with Zombie Head Tether Ball.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone. A HUGE thank you to The Red Skull for the referral! You, Sir, Rock!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Melisa! Your storage shed sounds just like mine!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Where in OK are you? There are a few members in the OKC area, & a few on the DFW area. I'm in Wichita, along with a few others here. Keep your eyes open for make & takes, if you're interested in that kind of thing.

One request from a colorblind forum member - go easy on the dark fonts!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lis (Jul 24, 2012)

We are fixing to move to Lahoma, which is on HWY 412 just west of Enid. And thanks for the heads up! We are always looking for new ideas and how to's to incorporate into our yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lis


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Lis! you have some great Okies already here in the forum! You will fit right in!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the haunt. Zombie Summer Camp, hey? I used to win at Tether ball all the time! When I was younger! LOL!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Lis (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Am loving going through all the threads!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

